# Rhino vivs



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Are they any good? I'm interested in some arboreal vivs but the pics on the website are pretty damned poor to be honest. 

Can lighting be added easily to them?

Cheers
Mynki


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

They don't look very nice do they!!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> They don't look very nice do they!!


Whoever took the photos on their site wants shooting! They didnt bother to use proper lighting so you cant see any detail. 

They look very expensive for what they are but as they seem to be selling themselves as the "Mercedes of the vivarium world" I wondered if any users could tell me if they justify the prices they are offered at?

A couple of obvious improvements could be made to the Arboreal 600 and im wondering if its something they could do. I might email them later if they look worth it???


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i have worked with polypropylene and made a couple of vivs but with glass sliding doors and....well i didnt use them for very long yes they are waterproof (we used it for making water vessels) but they do not like having a heatbulb/ceramic in them (vicat softening point around 150 degrees) which above a normal heating bulb or ceramic is easily reached.
as for cost i think there are better products for similar money i personally like the pro cages


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The vivs are good and worth the money. Talk to the people who run the business and they will listen. They have been very willing to do custom jobs in the past. I got mine "off the shelf" though.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there,firstly we are currently undertaking a revamp of the website.This will include pictures of the vivariums with lighting and housing a variety of species!
Lighting is easily fitted to each vivarium and the vivariums are fully suitable to be fitted with either ceramic heating, Reptile Radiators or underfloor heat mats.
The plastic we use is heat resistant up to 350 degrees.
Our vivariums are not only waterproof but exceptionally easy to clean,due to the construction mites have nowhere to hide! They hold temps and humidity perfectly and will last a life time.
Feel free to contact Rhinovivs and we will endeavour to accomodate your needs.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Stu.G said:


> Hi there,firstly we are currently undertaking a revamp of the website.This will include pictures of the vivariums with lighting and housing a variety of species!
> Lighting is easily fitted to each vivarium and the vivariums are fully suitable to be fitted with either ceramic heating, Reptile Radiators or underfloor heat mats.
> The plastic we use is heat resistant up to 350 degrees.
> Our vivariums are not only waterproof but exceptionally easy to clean,due to the construction mites have nowhere to hide! They hold temps and humidity perfectly and will last a life time.
> Feel free to contact Rhinovivs and we will endeavour to accomodate your needs.


All - Thanks for the replies.

Can these be supplied with 4 perches at I don't think two are enough in a 2 x 2 x 2 viv to be honest. Also, could you supplythem with a built in rep radiator and pulse stat as well as factory fitted lighting? If you can, please PM me with prices.

Cheers
Mynki

P.S Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hey Mynki,
Well your in luck..I live right on your doorstep so please feel free to carry out what you suggest. Maybe your right..Stu and Andy who own Rhino vivs may want to hire a profeesional photographer to take all new pics..in a studio of course with proffesional lighting /camera..of course that will cost lots of money..so I guess it only fare to to pass this cost on to the customer. The may well be selling them selves as the Mercedes --nah ROLLS ROYCE of the vivarium world as they were voted TOP vivarium by RFUK members 70% of the votes!

4 perches in a 2x2 WOW!!!

Alan



Mynki said:


> Whoever took the photos on their site wants shooting! They didnt bother to use proper lighting so you cant see any detail.
> 
> They look very expensive for what they are but as they seem to be selling themselves as the "Mercedes of the vivarium world" I wondered if any users could tell me if they justify the prices they are offered at?
> 
> A couple of obvious improvements could be made to the Arboreal 600 and im wondering if its something they could do. I might email them later if they look worth it???


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

raptor1 said:


> Hey Mynki,
> Well your in luck..I live right on your doorstep so please feel free to carry out what you suggest. Maybe your right..Stu and Andy who own Rhino vivs may want to hire a profeesional photographer to take all new pics..in a studio of course with proffesional lighting /camera..of course that will cost lots of money..so I guess it only fare to to pass this cost on to the customer. The may well be selling them selves as the Mercedes --nah ROLLS ROYCE of the vivarium world as they were voted TOP vivarium by RFUK members 70% of the votes!


Yep, a proffesional product should deserve proffesional marketing as you suggest. Afterall Mercedes Benz and Rolls Royce probably don't employ a dodgy Boa breeder with a camera mobile phone to take pictures for them do they? :lol2:

I'm sure the guys who own the company take real pride in what they do afterall so this shouldn't be a problem for them. 




raptor1 said:


> 4 perches in a 2x2 WOW!!!
> 
> Alan


Yep, just like what all the pro US breeders have in their GTP vivs. Afterall 2 is going to be a little limiting.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Mynki,

Thanks for showing an interest in our product, all equiries welcome and I can assure you that for GTP 2 x perches in the 600mm x 600mm is more than enough. I would put Rhino against any other product out there and be very confident that we would take alot of beating.

As for 'dodgy Boa breeder' if you are refering to Raptor 1 then you are very much off the mark. Icon Boas have, and continue to produce some of the best quality BCI morphs available in the UK.

All the best

Andy


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Stu.G said:


> Hi Mynki,
> 
> Thanks for showing an interest in our product, all equiries welcome and I can assure you that for GTP 2 x perches in the 600mm x 600mm is more than enough. I would put Rhino against any other product out there and be very confident that we would take alot of beating.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

Thanks for your PM. I'll await the prices. Not sure why your friend has got his knickers in a knot, I assumed he'd taken the pics seeing as he got so upset with my comments. But who cares. 

I guess on the question of perches only the snake can decide. Two may well "work" but if the snake is using 3 or 4 of them then I think the additional perches are better. At least for the snake. I don't think it's coincidence that many highly respected GTP breeders use more than 2 in a 2' deep viv but thats not relevant if you are able to fit more. 

Cheers

Mynki


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

correct me if I am wrong but I am sure that Alan (raptor 1) used to own Rhinov vivs so that is why he may have reacted the way he did.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Mik3F said:


> correct me if I am wrong but I am sure that Alan (raptor 1) used to own Rhinov vivs so that is why he may have reacted the way he did.


Dunno, maybe he headed up their customer services department? :whistling2:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Have a look at these: cliMATE Fibreglass Vivariums
I only found them yesterday but they look good and (I think) they're a bit cheaper than rhino. There's a thread about them on the classifieds.


----------



## Stratton (Dec 27, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> Have a look at these: cliMATE Fibreglass Vivariums
> I only found them yesterday but they look good and (I think) they're a bit cheaper than rhino. There's a thread about them on the classifieds.


They look better and are prob stronger : victory:


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

FAQ Hope this link helps!:2thumb:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Link doesn't work for me


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

*Amongst other materials you have tested, you mention fiberglass is inferior - why?

*Well belive me we tested ALL materials available. Fiberglass was one of the first, especially having a friend in the trade! 

Ok rather than go too deep in to why FRP is inferior. Here is a company who makes fiberglass and plastic tanks, so this is impartial information/advice. 

Plastic Tanks / Tank: Polypropylene, Fiberglass, Poly, Polypro

Here is what THEY had to say...

*Q* How do fiberglass tanks differ from plastic tanks or poly tanks?

*A* Fiberglass tanks are made differently from plastic tanks or poly tanks. Polypropylene plastic tanks are homogeneous. The homogeneity of polypropylene plastic tanks protects against chemical attack if the plastic tanks are scratched or gouged. Fiberglass tanks are laminated and *can de-laminate over time. If fiberglass tanks are scratched or gouged, chemical attack can occur.* 

*Q*. Are there structural differences between fiberglass tanks and polypropylene plastic tanks? 

*A* Normal expansion and contraction can cause *cracks* within the layers of fiberglass tanks, allowing *wicking and chemical attack.* Expansion/contraction doesn’t adversely affect polypropylene plastic tanks.

Also, repair (both internal and external) is easier with a polypropylene plastic tank than with a fiberglass tank.

Where appearance is important, are plastic tanks generally preferable to fiberglass tanks?

*A* Polypropylene plastic tanks provide a cosmetically cleaner appearance than fiberglass tanks.

*Q* How do polypropylene plastic tanks differ from FRP tanks?

*A* Polypropylene is homogeneous and is not laminated, as is FRP. Also, if the tank is damaged, polypropylene plastic tanks are easier to repair than FRP, regardless of whether the damage is internal or external.

Other things to consider are..

Fiberglass is prone to fatigue –

Poor construction techniques with poorly handled cloth, poorly mixed or over accelerated resins and poor resin to fiber ratios.

Fiberglass hates to be flexed. Fiberglass is a highly fatigue prone material and over time it looses strength through flexing cycles.

You know yourself how easy it is to damge FRP, if the coating layer is damged you now down to the fiberglass strands its self, that includes when you are drilling the material for cable access.

Plus , a very important issue... polypropelyen can withstand higher tempreature gradiant than FRP.. hope this answers your question. 
Appears the link isnt working,sorry for the long post it can be found on our FAQ on the website!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Whats a real shame is that there isn't one ideal "out of the box" factory made GTP viv you can buy off the shelf. Not everyone has the time to do the DIY thing.

Someone somewhere needs to produce a suitable viv with built in lighting and heating etc. Aquarium manufactuers have been doing this for decades so why can't someone do it with a reptile vivarium? Surely someone somewhere could?

Incidentally Raptor1, it's no secret that Mercedes Benz are the most _innovative_ motor manufactuer and are at the forefront of automobile and engine design. And while Rolls Royce may produce a quality product, they are certainly _not_ at the forefront of automobile design. Far from it. So maybe your comments are more accurate than they first appear after all! lol  

Perhaps the new owners of Rhino vivs could improve the existing model? If the perches are removable, include four and four permanent fixings so the owner can choose where to add them, and the amount of them. Offering to bang in fluorescent lighting and a recognised decent heater like a rep radiator and stat won't harm your sales. Far from it! 

Will do some more research before deciding who to use as I need more than one and want to get the best option for their future enhabitants. 

Thanks to everyone for the replies.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I am looking at getting some new viv's and looked at the climate viv's in one of the rep shops local to me they look good on the outside all nice and smooth but the inside is not smooth at all and looks and feels ROUGH and probably a nightmare to clean.So will be getting the Rhino viv's when i have the spare cash.


Rob


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Robk said:


> I am looking at getting some new viv's and looked at the climate viv's in one of the rep shops local to me they look good on the outside all nice and smooth but the inside is not smooth at all and looks and feels ROUGH and probably a nightmare to clean.So will be getting the Rhino viv's when i have the spare cash.
> 
> 
> Rob


 
Hi ROb - that is now not the case. They are now totally smooth inside. We tried various methods of manufacture. What you saw was one of the first models that we produced, where the resin was brushed on. We now use rollers to apply the resin which gives a completely smooth surface inside. Out of interest, which shop did you see them in?

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## haziflad (Jan 12, 2010)

*rhino vivs*

i have 4 terrestrial rhino vivs 4x2x2 with 350watt ceramic trough heaters, 4ft heat mat underneath running along the back, lighting and pulse stats they are the dogs boll....s, without a shadow of a dowt.......

go on try the best you know you want to.


Log in | Facebook

please click on the above link to see

any help just email me


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Devon_Paul said:


> Hi ROb - that is now not the case. They are now totally smooth inside. We tried various methods of manufacture. What you saw was one of the first models that we produced, where the resin was brushed on. We now use rollers to apply the resin which gives a completely smooth surface inside. Out of interest, which shop did you see them in?
> 
> Cheers, Paul.


Reptile world in plympton plymouth

Rob


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Robk said:


> Reptile world in plympton plymouth
> 
> Rob


Ah, yes. I am sorry if our early model put you off. I am glad that you liked the outside though : victory:
As I said before, the inside now has the same finish as the outside now - smooth as a babies bottom! :gasp:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

So, would the owners of Climate Habistat and Rhino like t take this opportunity to tell the world why their vivs are great for GTP and ETB keepers.

I'd love to hear the good points specific to these two species from both manufactuers.

Cheers
Mynki


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Devon_Paul said:


> Ah, yes. I am sorry if our early model put you off. I am glad that you liked the outside though : victory:
> As I said before, the inside now has the same finish as the outside now - smooth as a babies bottom! :gasp:


:hmm:Will have to have a think on that might save me a bit on delivery as your only about an hour away.I have got a fibreglass viv already had it 16+ years & has started to get hairline cracks in it. Have you got a price on the 120 x 60 x 120 yet ????

Rob


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Rob, unfortunately we have not as this has been sidelined at the moment as I have people wanting the 6ft terrestrial more, so thought we ought to work on that one first. The timescale for that one now is more likely going to be june/july time unless I get a big demand for it.
I have also been asked by a lot of snake breeders/keepers to produce a range of 30cm high vivs for stacking so that is one of our next projects.


----------

